# MAC your'e LOVING at the Moment:)



## Eemaan (May 3, 2006)

Powerplum & Inky Liquidlast liner

Peacocked softsparkle pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and you?. join in 8)


----------



## Gloriamgo (May 3, 2006)

summerlily blushcreme!  it blends in so well with my skintone, my dad evn complemented me on it


----------



## mAra (May 3, 2006)

shimpagne msf, botanical and spring up e/s


----------



## bellaetoile (May 3, 2006)

spring bean lustreglass, vanilla pigment, so ceylon MSF, parrot eyeshadow, sunnyside up eyeshadow, night sky sparkle pencil..


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2006)

Pink Opal Pigment....looooove this one as a highlight!


----------



## jess98765 (May 3, 2006)

mac fake lashes!!! i must get more. these darn things are so addictive


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 3, 2006)

*deckchair pigment*

this is perfect when i'm in a hurry. which is often. 

my select cover up for blemishes
loose powder
deckchair pigment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for eyes cheeks and lips (mix with a clear gloss)
black mascara
black eyeliner

using one pigment for eyes cheeks and lips is really quick and easy. it takes me about 5-10 minutes to do my face depending on how much i use. then i throw my hair up and voila! i'm out the door. 

so deckchair is by far my favorite pigment right now. it goes with everything, especially my skin color! (nc15)


----------



## Gisselle (May 3, 2006)

thunder quad and SSF


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2006)

Woodwinked - my love affair is rekindled!


----------



## scarletashes (May 3, 2006)

Petticoat msf (I just bought myself a back-up yesterday), and hug me lipstick.


----------



## mspixieears (May 3, 2006)

Millefeuille petit gloss & Summer Lily blushcreme, and Petticoat MSF. But that's lifelong


----------



## Joke (May 3, 2006)

Shroom and the combination of Mulch and Hepcat together for a mysterious smokey eye


----------



## Wattage (May 3, 2006)

Naked Lunch e/s
Stereo Rose MSF
Plink l/s


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2006)

White pigment
Coppering e/s
Silver Dusk irridescent powder
Bronze CCB
Wonderstruck l/g


----------



## vicuna1 (May 3, 2006)

Softdew Beauty Powder from Catherine D. Used lightly (I'm NW20) it's awesome for a softening effect (I'm also 44 years old), I can use it for a blush and best of all, used a little heavier it is great bronzer for me. All bronzers, faux tans, etc. look too orange and dirty on me. The Softdew gives a perfect kissed by the sun glow without the too warm dirt. Can hardly wait to check out the two new Beauty Powders, and hoping they are low on the shimmer scale.

Oh, and to add: Laze quad is totally under rated, and love the Pink Velvet Lip Lacquer. Basically, love the whole collection, but especially the items that no one else talks about!


----------



## arbonnechick (May 3, 2006)

Prep and Prime Lash.


----------



## allan_willb (May 3, 2006)

glitter eye kohl and melon pigment all over the entire body i mean face,arms,legs everywhere!


----------



## lucylu (May 3, 2006)

lily white pigment
teddy eyliner
stippling brush
rich ground fluidline
amber lights
woodwinked
paradisco
syrup l/s
russian red l/s


----------



## glamella (May 3, 2006)

the Sweetie cake collection in general. And Tan pigment is a perrenial favorite of mine.


----------



## luminious (May 3, 2006)

lingerie lipstick
pibk opal pigment
blot powder
studio fix fluid


----------



## mjacqueline (May 3, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid
Show Coral Chromeglass
Cheek Blush
Woodwinked e/s


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2006)

i love Cool and Aloof lipgelee and Lovechild lipglass


----------



## ninabruja (May 3, 2006)

petit four l/g!


----------



## SMMY (May 3, 2006)

Porcelain Pink msf, Coco pigment and Metal Rock msf.


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2006)

Peacocked softsparkle, Violet Underground e/k, Pink Meringue l/g, Budding Beauty e/s.  Yeesh, if I could get backups of all of these!


----------



## Vicky88 (May 3, 2006)

Greenplay liquid last, corn shadestick


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 3, 2006)

All the soft sparkle pencils. I'm wearing them daily.


----------



## Glitziegal (May 3, 2006)

Elite, Amber lights, and Sensualize eyeshadows.
Shimpagne, and New Vegas MSF
Culturebloom lipstick


----------



## Ms. Z (May 3, 2006)

Wishful, Era & Flirty Number eye shadows
Blushbaby/Peachiness Duo Blush
Soft Dew Beauty Powder
Poetic License L/G


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (May 3, 2006)

Peacocky eye pencil, naked you MSF, Beiging shadestick, apricot pink pigment, nymphette lipglass


----------



## Clada (May 3, 2006)

Porcelain Pink MSF, Body Suit l/s, shroom e/s


----------



## divaster (May 3, 2006)

SFF and Apricot Pink pigment.


----------



## 72Cosmo (May 3, 2006)

Sweetie cakes quad, pink opal and lovely lily pigment


----------



## sweetramona (May 3, 2006)

Expensive Pink e/s with Apricot Pink pigment, also Budding lustreglass.

Laurie


----------



## julievdveer (May 3, 2006)

I'm loving the Laze quad at the moment--that is when I'm not using the Sweetie Cake quad!


----------



## Quiana (May 3, 2006)

*Fav*

Sumptuos Olive e/s from lashline to right below browbone
Humid e/s on the outer lid
Tempting e/s as hightlighter


----------



## ShirleyK (May 3, 2006)

Foolish Me Blusher (I'm new to MAC, so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I'll catch up soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

By the way, what's this CCB? stands for? what is it for? and what this bronzer actually for?

TIA


----------



## midnightlouise (May 3, 2006)

Metal Rock MSF. Sounds weird since I'm NW15, but used with a very light hand & generously buffed it just looks good to me these days.  
I'm also loving all of my lustreglasses, especially Spring Bean, Petal Pusher, and Budding. I really need to get more of these...


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 3, 2006)

im loving my new petticoat msf! id never actually seen an msf for real before i got it and its the most gorgeous looking piece of make up i own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also with it being nearly summer, i love the summery glow it gives my cheeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also freshwater e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and aqualine liquidlast liner, so bright and pretty!


----------



## asnbrb (May 3, 2006)

stereo rose and shimpagne msfs.

all that glitters e/s

that new l/s from sundressing that I CAN'TREMEMBERTHENAME!!!

apricot pink pigment

oh and ccb (if I'm not mistaken and I could be) is cream color base.


----------



## legaleagle (May 3, 2006)

Sequin lipstick and Stubborn Brown e/l


----------



## maddiehayes (May 3, 2006)

Pinked Mauve pigment
Naked Lunch e/s
Margin blush
Studio Fix Fluid
Brick-o-la l/s


----------



## sweetza (May 3, 2006)

Petticoat MSF (I own all except pf and this one is my fav!!)
Inventive eyes quad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Glaze petit-gloss!!  Even as the frosting has worn down its still amazing.
Dejarose hue, lots of compliments on this one!


----------



## beckasings (May 3, 2006)

Right now..

Sweetie Cake quad, Peacocked pencil, Cultured l/g.


----------



## neeshie (May 3, 2006)

vanilla pigment, blue storm pigment, matisse paint, flirt and tease blush


----------



## wannabelyn (May 3, 2006)

i;m loving my new softsparkle pencils!
especially ultra chill and iris print
i love my uberpeach chromeglass too


----------



## wildesigns (May 3, 2006)

Pinked Mauve Pigment 
Chromacakes
Shimmergold Skinshimmer
Petticoat MSF


----------



## petalpusher (May 4, 2006)

The Sweetie Cake quad and VGV lipstick and lipglass.


----------



## maxcat (May 4, 2006)

Samoan Silk. It's such a weird weird colour,and so stunningly pretty on!!!... and I felt I had to give it some good public relations because I've never seen it mentioned anywhere. Yay Samoan Silk!!!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (May 4, 2006)

Apricot Pink Pigment, Violet Pigment, C-Thru Lipglass, Spring Up e/s, Jest e/s and Swish e/s.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2006)

I am obsessed with Spring Up eyeshadow and Lily White pigment.


----------

